# Valós idejű információ



## franknagy

A Beszkárt vadiúj hirdetőtábláján azzal dicsekszik hogy "valós idejű információk" vannak rajta.
Azt tudom, hogy a szaknyelvben létezik a "real time simulation", aminek a tükörfordítása a "valós idejű szimuláció".
A köznyelvben a "valós idejű" fura. Én "jelenidejűt" vagy "aktuálisat", netán "percre készet" írnék ki a csilivili táblára.

Ha egy szó jelentését keresem, akkor megpróbálkozom az ellentéte megértésével.

Mi a valós ellentéte?
A) Valótlan?
B) Képzetes?

Az idővel kapcsolatban egyiknek sincs értelme.
A) Az idő múlik, akármit is hiszünk.
B) A Minkowski-féle négydimenziós térben a valós időhöz vajon melyik tér-koordináta tartozik, mint képzetes tengely?

Ti mit írnátok oda köznapi magyar nyelven?

Üdv
   F.


----------



## gorilla

"Aktuális"-at.
De a "valós idejű"-nek van egy kis modern, tech age íze, az fejezi ki, hogy "haladunk a korral".

Háttérinfó: A számítástechnikában a "valós idejű" nem csak szimulációra vonatkozhat. Minden idődimenzióval rendelkező adatot (pl. videó) generáló vagy feldolgozó rendszer lehet valós idejű, ami kb. azt jelenti, hogy az adatot olyan tempóban dolgozza fel/hozza létre ahogy az beérkezik ill. amilyen tempóban lejátszandó. Tehát az adat idejével (pl. a videóban hol vagyunk) állítja szembe a valós időt. Ezenkívül létezik még valós idejű operációs rendszer is, ami annyit tesz, hogy időgaranciákat be tud tartani, tehát a valós külső idővel összehangoltan működik. Itt a "valós"-at azért kell kitenni, mert az elméleti számítástudományban az "idő" általában a program által végrehajtandó utasítások számára utal, nem a konkrét másodpercekre.


----------



## Zsanna

Engem meggyőzött gorilla magyarázata, de úgy általában megelégednék (személy szerint) a _legfrissebb hírek_ kifejezéssel is.

P.S. Érdekes az ellentét a "Beszkárt" kifejezés és a "haladunk a korral" között...


----------



## franknagy

Off topic válasz Zsanna csipkelődésére.
A Beszkárt=Budapest Székesfőváros Közlekedési Részvénytársaság a mai Budapesti Közlekedési Központ százvalahány éves eredeti neve. A fene fog minden új nevet megjegyezni. Moszkváról például tudom, hogy az a leningrádiak (bocs, a szentpéterváriak) szerint a világ legnagyobb faluja. Széll Kálmán pedig egy efemer miniszterelnök volt, amikor Nagy-Magyarország az utolsókat rúgta. Kollégái közül Wekerle legalább hagyott ránk egy telepet, ami maradványaiban is mutatós.
Ha már a Beszkártnál tartunk, akkor az ő idejében gyorsabban és egyszerűbben lehetett Pestszentlőrincről Káposztásmegyerre jutni, mint az utódszervezete közlekedési eszközeivel. Ez érvényes a MÁV-ra is: Petőfi gyorsabban érhetett ki a vonattal Vácra, mint a mai utasok.
...
Gorillának igaza  van, de más a szaknyelv, és más a köznyelv. Ha például engem megüt a guta, akkor "stroke"-ot fognak írni a halotti bizonyítványomban. Még ha magyarosan "sztrók"-nak írnák is le, az eredmény ugyanaz: elmentem Földvárra deszkát árulni.


----------



## Zsanna

Frank, igen, tudom, utána kellett néznem, mert életemben nem hallottam és a wikiben azt írták, hogy 1922-ből ered a kifejezés. Ezért is lepett meg az, hogy milyen közel került egymáshoz egy ilyen régi és egy ennyire új kifejezés.
De maradjunk a témánál a továbbiakban!


----------

